# Damn, Tiger Woods in serious car accident



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Tiger Woods seriously hurt in car accident
> Published 9 minutes
> 
> 
> ...


after his big come back year too 

Hope he's okay


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just heard this on the CBC news. No word on the extent of his injuries.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I don't much like the details coming out now:

- Accident was single car, no other vehicle involved
- Time Was 2:30 a.m.
- Hit fire hydrant and tree in neighbour's yard

Beginning to look pretty suspicious to me. From CNN:

"The crash is under investigation and charges are pending, though it was not clear who could face charges. The accident did not appear to have been alcohol-related, the statement said."


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

So, before speculation runs too rampant ... is it going to hurt anyone here to wait until the facts come out?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Habit forces me to analyze details as they become available on a breaking news story. Quite common if you know anything about the industry.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MLeh said:


> So, before speculation runs too rampant ... is it going to hurt anyone here to wait until the facts come out?


I agree. I just hope he is OK.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

More now from CNN:

"Windermere Mayor Gary Bruhn told CNN that local police arrived within two minutes of being notified. The golfer was taken to Health Central Hospital, where he was treated for facial lacerations and released, Bruhn said.

"I think it's nothing more than an accident," he said."

BUT, the question remains, "Where was he going at 2:30 a.m. and why?"


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

SINC said:


> BUT, the question remains, "Where was he going at 2:30 a.m. and why?"


With THAT much money... wherever the heck he pleases.

:lmao:


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

FWIW I prefer insufficient information to the inaccurate info that the news media is usually far to happy to disseminate. Get the facts then report them should always be the order of the day.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Sounds like he was going for a drive.

I understand that people are allowed to go out. And come home at a time of their choosing. Last I checked at least.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well accidents often happen close to home but this seems a bit over the top....



> By Amy L. Edwards and Henry Pierson Curtis, Orlando Sentinel 4:00 p.m. EST, November 27, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like a domestic squabble....been there done that


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

SINC said:


> Habit forces me to analyze details as they become available on a breaking news story. Quite common if you know anything about the industry.


There's a subtle, yet important, difference between analysing details as they become available and printing conjecture.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MLeh said:


> There's a subtle, yet important, difference between analysing details as they become available and printing conjecture.


If it was a prominent Conservative politician, would there still be conjecture over whether he was drunk driving?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

My visions have been shattered. I thought Tiger was a Buick man..... 

If this had been 99.9999% of other people on the planet, it would not be news. Crap happens. Hope he's alright.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MLeh said:


> There's a subtle, yet important, difference between analysing details as they become available and printing conjecture.





ehMax said:


> If it was a prominent Conservative politician, would there still be conjecture over whether he was drunk driving?


Oh my, like I said if you don't know the game . . .

How the hell do you people think a news room works anyway? It's pretty much all conjecture until it is approved for print and that process takes hours and sometimes days, but you put what you know out there before the other guy does. 

And if it was a Conservative, I would treat it the same way. Besides, it's a forum, nothing is "printed" here.

Like I said, if you knew anything about the industry you wouldn't be making those kind of statements.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

So here's what we know so far:

(1) Woods comeback year

(2) First drive into a fire hydrant

(3) Second drive into a tree

Sounds like his comeback year isn't working out too great. I'd blame the caddy.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> So here's what we know so far:
> 
> (1) Woods comeback year
> 
> ...


:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap::clap::clap:
Good one!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Brilliant.*

Sounds like a very, very minor accident.



MACenstein'sMonster said:


> So here's what we know so far:
> 
> (1) Woods comeback year
> 
> ...


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> So here's what we know so far:
> 
> (1) Woods comeback year
> 
> ...


:lmao::lmao::lmao: Good one MM!

Maybe he glimpsed Mickelson... and hauled ass out of there!


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

SINC said:


> Oh my, like I said if you don't know the game . . .
> 
> How the hell do you people think a news room works anyway? It's pretty much all conjecture until it is approved for print and that process takes hours and sometimes days, but you put what you know out there before the other guy does.
> 
> Like I said, if you knew anything about the industry you wouldn't be making those kind of statements.


*NEWSFLASH* You're not in the newsroom. This is not a newspaper. You're not a reporter, reporting 'new' facts to us. We're not sitting waiting for you to tell us what you think has happened, perhaps, based solely upon what someone else has published and your added conjecture based upon what is at best second hand information.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MLeh said:


> *NEWSFLASH* You're not in the newsroom. This is not a newspaper. You're not a reporter, reporting 'new' facts to us. We're not sitting waiting for you to tell us what you think has happened, perhaps, based solely upon what someone else has published and your added conjecture based upon what is at best second hand information.


Then don't read the thread. Simple as that. Like I said, if you don't know the game . . .

And for the record, it is opinion, not "reporting".


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Oh my, like I said if you don't know the game . . .
> 
> How the hell do you people think a news room works anyway? It's pretty much all conjecture until it is approved for print and that process takes hours and sometimes days, but you put what you know out there before the other guy does.
> 
> ...


Fair enough SINC.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

How's this for conjecture:

He had a fight with the Mrs. over that Australian women he got caught "sexting" with. Got in his Caddy in a rage and lost it.

All reports indicate there was no alcohol involved and airbags did not deploy.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

News says that his wife heard the accident, and used a golf club to get him out of the car.

You can't make this stuff up. At least, I hope not.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

More known facts from CNN:



> Woods, 33, was in a minor accident outside his home, according to a joint statement from his publicist and Health Central Hospital.
> 
> He is in "good condition," the statement said.
> 
> ...


Sorry, no speculation available at this time.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

No seat belt is a very likely speculative conclusion...

To be fair they've got young kids and late night chemist runs are not unheard of either...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MacDoc said:


> No seat belt is a very likely speculative conclusion...
> 
> To be fair they've got young kids and late night chemist runs are not unheard of either...


Certainly have been there many times. Runs for stomach aches, head aches, sun burns, poison ivy, throat lozenges etc.. etc...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I can buy the late night run theory for things mentioned, but no seat belt? Is Tiger that stupid?


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> Habit forces me to analyze details as they become available on a breaking news story. Quite common if you know anything about the industry.


what jumping to conclusions based on apparent facts?

Wouldn't have guessed Sinc.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

groovetube said:


> what jumping to conclusions based on apparent facts?
> 
> Wouldn't have guessed Sinc.


Kinda like you and GW, innit?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> Kinda like you and GW, innit?


there you just did it again Sinc. Jumping to conclusions.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Okay, let's let TMZ, annoying and parasitic as it is, do the speculating...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Double post.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

They've got it all figured out 

Down Under

John Daly all over again?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> More known facts from CNN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speculation is using the words "facts" and "CNN" in the same sentence.... :lmao:


Frankly the man has left himself wide open for "speculation". 

To hit a fire hydrant AND a tree coming out of a laneway at 2:30 in the morning hard enough to render himself "semiconscious" "on the ground" with facial lacerations is a decidedly suspicious set of circumstances that clearly has some back-story...... 

Anything from a failure of some sort in the SUV to a late night crack/hooker run. 

As Dr.G. says, we shall see.....


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Golf club ... lacerations to face and mouth ... 

Just sayin', that's all.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Crouching Tiger, Angry Wife.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

SINC said:


> They've got it all figured out
> 
> Down Under
> 
> John Daly all over again?


that report is what i'm thinking.

i always like to give the benefit of doubt, but honestly, he supposedly cut his face bad enough yet the accident wasn't enough to deploy the air bags?

I'm not a crash scene investigator, but that doesn't make sense to me.

then i heard about the rumoured affair and his wife with a golf club makes sense.
unfortunately.

funny how this is only news b/c it's Tiger Woods. this stuff happens all the time with normal folks.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I know, tell me about it! The other day my neighbour crashed his $100K Cadillac SUV into my fire hydrant, and I was like, not again! He made $1billion from sports too, only it wasn't golf like Tiger, it was lawn darts--no wonder he had face lacerations like Tiger Woods got!




keebler27 said:


> funny how this is only news b/c it's Tiger Woods. this stuff happens all the time with normal folks.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

The Doug said:


> Crouching Tiger, Angry Wife.


:lmao:

Wait for the movie.

"He used his wood to clinch a birdie ... "


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

HowEver said:


> I know, tell me about it! The other day my neighbour crashed his $100K Cadillac SUV into my fire hydrant, and I was like, not again! He made $1billion from sports too, only it wasn't golf like Tiger, it was lawn darts--no wonder he had face lacerations like Tiger Woods got!


lol i meant domestic disputes


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

keebler27 said:


> lol i meant domestic disputes


If there was one. Only two people know if that's the case (and they are the only two who should immediately care).


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Only two people know if that's the case ...


 ... and their lawyers and publicists.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The plot thickens:

Tiger's Wife Changed Her Story | TMZ.com


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

SINC said:


> The plot thickens:
> 
> Tiger's Wife Changed Her Story | TMZ.com


Whoops, Sinc, this is a gossip tabloid! You read the 'National Enquirer' too? 

Come on guys, don't go speculating until you get the actual facts from a police report or from Tiger himself.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

sharonmac09 said:


> Whoops, Sinc, this is a gossip tabloid! You read the 'National Enquirer' too?
> 
> Come on guys, don't go speculating until you get the actual facts from a police report or from Tiger himself.


I guess basic humour eludes you does it?

And once you spend 42 years in newsrooms, come back and explain the drill to me. 

You obviously have no idea.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

what that the national enquirer is funny?

44 years on this planet has taught me otherwise.


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

SINC said:


> I guess basic humour eludes you does it?
> 
> And once you spend 42 years in newsrooms, come back and explain the drill to me.
> 
> You obviously have no idea.


What!!? Gossip rags are humourous?



groovetube said:


> what that the national enquirer is funny?
> 
> 44 years on this planet has taught me otherwise.


+1


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

sharonmac09 said:


> What!!? Gossip rags are humourous?


No, the fact that all media speculate when developing stories goes over your head is what's funny.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Interesting article in Golf.com

Tiger Woods needs to address questions surrounding car accident | Tours & News | Golf.com

"Until Tiger Woods addresses questions surrounding car accident, speculation will continue"

By Gary Van Sickle, Senior Writer, Sports Illustrated
Published: November 28, 2009

"There is one thing — and only one thing — that we know for certain: It was not a happy Thanksgiving for Tiger Woods.

When Woods was involved in a late-night, one-car accident near the driveway of his home in the wealthy gated community of Isleworth in Windermere, Fla., it took 13 hours for news of it to become public. But when the news did break, it proved that there is no such thing as a "minor accident" (as Tiger's official website described it) when you are arguably the most famous sportsman on the planet. The incident promptly snowballed into a you-know-what-storm, fueled by the twenty-first century dynamic duo of the Internet and 24-hour cable news networks."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> "Until Tiger Woods addresses questions surrounding car accident, speculation will continue"


Just as I have been saying. All media speculate. It's part of due process in peeling back the layers to find the truth.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

His second refusal to meet with the police is doing nothing to make this a dying news story, to be replaced by something else next week.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Quite obviously, he's suffered an alien abduction. They've 'probed' him. To find the secret of his success in the world of golf.

Upon his return, they've bungled an attempt to make it look like a traffic accident. Losers.


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

I can speculate that Tiger is a victim of spousal abuse and he wants to keep this aspect of his life out of the limelight. Maybe this is all it is and if this person is not a celebrity, it wouldn't be plastered all over the news. 

Sinc, if the media peels back the layers until one gets to the truth, what would happen if the 'truth' turns out to be the opposite? What if the media ruined his life in the process?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Tiger Woods has always been one to avoid the spotlight of the media. Even his yacht is named "Privacy". I am hoping that this all blows over with nothing more than what it seems, an early morning accident. We shall see.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

sharonmac09 said:


> I can speculate that Tiger is a victim of spousal abuse and he wants to keep this aspect of his life out of the limelight. Maybe this is all it is and if this person is not a celebrity, it wouldn't be plastered all over the news.


Equally one could speculate that he is not the victim but the perpetrator and that the victim finally lashed back and blew the lid off.....


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> Quite obviously, he's suffered an alien abduction. They've 'probed' him. To find the secret of his success in the world of golf.
> 
> Upon his return, they've bungled an attempt to make it look like a traffic accident. Losers.


that's exactly what I was thinking. I think it was the same alien dudes that bungled the MJ affair. Pretty sure.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

sharonmac09 said:


> Sinc, if the media peels back the layers until one gets to the truth, what would happen if the 'truth' turns out to be the opposite? What if the media ruined his life in the process?


How absurd can you be? Blame the media? Spare me. 

Control of the situation is his to take. All he has to do is step up to the plate and tell the world what happened. The sooner he comes clean with what really happened, the quicker the speculation ends. Had he done that even yesterday morning, it would all be over. Instead he refuses to talk to police even today.

Place the blame where it belongs . . . Tiger.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

groovetube said:


> I think it was the same alien dudes that bungled the MJ affair. Pretty sure.


Yup.

They're never going to take over the world at this rate.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

sinc said:


> how absurd can you be? Blame the media? Spare me.
> 
> Control of the situation is his to take. All he has to do is step up to the plate and tell the world what happened. The sooner he comes clean with what really happened, the quicker the speculation ends. Had he done that even yesterday morning, it would all be over. Instead he refuses to talk to police even today.
> 
> Place the blame where it belongs . . . Tiger.


+1


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

People people people.

He was simply heading out to the local course to put his ball into the little twirly thingy so that his group would have an early tee-time on Friday morning. 

Or he was heading out to the local Target where the stores were already open. He wanted to get those Footie Pjs for Elin before Macfury bought them all up.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

One person's take on this--the driver's.



> WINDERMERE, Fla.–Tiger Woods cancelled another meeting with state troopers on Sunday, the third straight time he's done so following his car accident early Friday morning.
> 
> Woods posted a statement on his website that said the accident was his fault alone, but failed to address many of the lingering questions about the crash that sent him to a hospital.
> 
> ...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Man, when will he learn it is not going to go away until he comes clean. That's just lame on his part. Be a man, face the truth and it will likely be forgotten. Until then, speculation rules.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Man, when will he learn it is not going to go away until he comes clean. That's just lame on his part. Be a man, face the truth and it will likely be forgotten. Until then, speculation rules.


I agree. This is even pushing the gate crashers, Michaele and Tareq Salahi, off of the front page. So, even though he hate publicity, Woods should simply meet with the police, tell his story, and soon let the story die a natural death. As Sinc accurately stated, "until then, speculation rules". We shall see.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I think it's time for people to get a life.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

http://blogs.golf.com/files/tiger-woods-accident.mp3.mp3

This will only muddy the waters, sadly.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

That might be true, but Florida law does not require him to give a statement to the police.

If you were a very private person, a rich private person, who did not have to talk to the police, would you?

The police have said it's unusual, but if he doesn't want to meet them, they'll move on.

Those who are *aware* of this and *still* want Woods to 'explain himself' are only doing it to satisfy their own curiosity. They are going to be very disappointed.






Dr.G. said:


> I agree. This is even pushing the gate crashers, Michaele and Tareq Salahi, off of the front page. So, even though he hate publicity, Woods should simply meet with the police, tell his story, and soon let the story die a natural death. As Sinc accurately stated, "until then, speculation rules". We shall see.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Those who are *aware* of this and *still* want Woods to 'explain himself' are only doing it to satisfy their own curiosity. They are going to be very disappointed.


Similarly, those who have *no idea* of the long term repercussions to Woods, will *continue* to make posts like this one.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

there are people in this world, who really, don't give two craps.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

SINC said:


> Habit forces me to analyze details as they become available on a breaking news story. Quite common if you know anything about the industry.


/agree

Pulling out of a driveway, serious injuries.

Something doesn't make sense. NONE THE LESS, he is a human being and I hope he pulls through... plus his name's Tiger.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

groovetube said:


> I think it's time for people to get a life.





groovetube said:


> there are people in this world, who really, don't give two craps.


Well, that makes two posts today in this thread with zero to contribute to the discussion.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

SINC said:


> How absurd can you be? Blame the media? Spare me.
> 
> Control of the situation is his to take. All he has to do is step up to the plate and tell the world what happened. The sooner he comes clean with what really happened, the quicker the speculation ends. Had he done that even yesterday morning, it would all be over. Instead he refuses to talk to police even today.
> 
> Place the blame where it belongs . . . Tiger.


He doesn't have to step up to any plate...what happened is his business, and to the legal authorities for them to determine what legal action to take against him if any. As far as I'm concerned he is controlling the situation, he wants it kept secret and that is what he is doing.

Whether it was a domestic or whatever is his own business but for whatever reason John Q public feels his life is their right. TMZ is always there to lead the charge... idiots... it was enough for me to know he was ok, I don't need to know what kinda of toilet paper he wipes his butt with.. but it if I had to guess it would be crisp $100 bills. :lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Fact reamins he IS a public figure and he is not manning up. End of excuses, $100 bill AW or not.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's sad to see the journalists lining up for the most inconsequential tidbits of crap information about this non-event.

It was good for a few jokes once we learned that he wasn't seriously hurt.

Beyond that, either respect his privacy or admit to being nosy little nobodies who sift through the trash of 'celebrities' instead of having any thoughts of one's own to share, instead of investigating something worthwhile and instead of having the capacity to respect the privacy of those who request and deserve it.

In other words, "man up."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Beyond that, either respect his privacy or admit to being nosy little nobodies who sift through the trash of 'celebrities' instead of having any thoughts of one's own to share, instead of investigating something worthwhile and instead of having the capacity to respect the privacy of those who request and deserve it.
> 
> In other words, "man up."


Yeah right, a public figure roaming around in a somewhat disoriented state, in the wee hours of the morning with his wife after him, one way or another with a golf club who crashes his vehicle into a fire hydrant and a tree deserves privacy and respect. Yeah sure. 

In other words, "dream on" However.

Until he fesses up, he'll never be respected again.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

He's a golfer. He isn't a priest or politician, sacrificing chickens in blood rituals. He drove a car slowly off a driveway, hit a water feature and came to an arboreal stop. Beyond that, your "right to know" is a fiction you create to sell papers and page-views. End of story.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*I just need to know*



HowEver said:


> He's a golfer. He isn't a priest or politician, sacrificing chickens in blood rituals. He drove a car slowly off a driveway, hit a water feature and came to an arboreal stop. Beyond that, your "right to know" is a fiction you create to sell papers and page-views. End of story.


What club did Mrs Wood use to smash that rear window of the Buick?

( must have been an Encore? Though, seeing it is a Golf tale ( sorry VW), it might have been a Caddy!

Now was her club a Wood or an Iron?
If he was truly driving slowly, maybe it was a Putter?

Oh no, he was a Wood. 
Maybe she was chasing him down the driveway with an Iron?

Drat ~ this is more than par for the course!


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

HowEver said:


> He's a golfer. He isn't a priest or politician, sacrificing chickens in blood rituals. He drove a car slowly off a driveway, hit a water feature and came to an arboreal stop. Beyond that, your "right to know" is a fiction you create to sell papers and page-views. End of story.


Absolutely agree. 

It's sad how boring people's little lives must have become to obsess over such private matters. Celebrities owe you nothing. Have a little respect, both for them and yourself.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Sinc, that's just it, he doesn't need to man up to anything. The only manning up he needs to do is to answer to the authorities, not the public.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

This brings up an interesting philosophical perspective:

What do we expect from our 'celebrities'? Has our culture become so obsessed with celebrity that we have forgotten what is really important?

To me, Tiger Woods is a guy that plays golf, and plays golf well. If I were I golfer I might try to emulate his swing, or learn from his ability to putt, or even seriously consider buying golfing equipment he might suggest.

But that's it.

I don't buy a vehicle because Tiger drives one. I don't drink the beverages he drinks. I don't expect him to make profound statements on global warming, or explain scientific advances in cancer treatment.

He is what he is because he is what he is.

If he has issues with his personal life, I expect he should be given the same due consideration under the law any of us would be given. 

Gossip, by any other name, is still gossip: Insidious, destructive and unstoppable. Call it 'reporting' if you must, but it is not the truth - it is conjecture, and conjecture that does nothing but allow the perpetrators to think they elevate their own selves at the expense of others.

_"The great enemy of the truth is very often not the lie -- deliberate, contrived and dishonest -- but the myth -- persistent, persuasive and unrealistic." _- JFK

It seems to me our culture of celebrity has elevated certain 'personalities' to a level of worship, and the expectations that these people are somehow better than the rest of us. Much of society, instead of having lives of their own, lives vicariously through the lives of these celebrities.

And when these elevated celebrities fail - because they are human, not gods - the backlash from their adoring public is one of anger. "How DARE they be human."

Yesterday 28,000 children died of starvation or disease caused by lack of sanitary living conditions. Why doesn't someone report on that?

---

A final aside to Sinc: you keep beating us over the head with your '47 years of experience' and 'the way the game is played'. I'm really very tired of the paternalistic and condescending attitude. You can stop any time. Thanks.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Yesterday 28,000 children died of starvation or disease caused by lack of sanitary living conditions. Why doesn't someone report on that?


they do and it's mostly celebrities making the issue wide spread...
Idol Gives Back - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bob Geldof - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That's where the popularity of celebrities can carry some weight....the list is long...not always in a good cause but professional golf for one category has a very strong "give back" program. Numerous ones...



> May 18, 2009
> 
> Professional Golf Events Likely to Produce Less for Charity This Year
> 
> ...


popularity is a resource to be used by the individual and organizations.
How it's used is hard.

Celebrity is a double edged sword for the person caught up in it....I suspect many sane people would turn it down if offered.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> Well, that makes two posts today in this thread with zero to contribute to the discussion.


To you Sinc. But my point is completely lost on you. 



HowEver said:


> He's a golfer. He isn't a priest or politician, sacrificing chickens in blood rituals. He drove a car slowly off a driveway, hit a water feature and came to an arboreal stop. Beyond that, your "right to know" is a fiction you create to sell papers and page-views. End of story.


+1

Absolutely. As I said, it's time for people, to get a life.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Yesterday 28,000 children died of starvation or disease caused by lack of sanitary living conditions. Why doesn't someone report on that?" An excellent point, MLeh. This is something which we might not have direct abilities to help fix the problem, but with contributions to organization such as UNICEF, Oxfam, Doctors without Borders, et al, we have some input into possible solutions. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Cops seek warrant to search Tiger's house: report - thestar.com.

This should add more fuel to the already raging fire.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lars said:


> Cops seek warrant to search Tiger's house: report - thestar.com.
> 
> This should add more fuel to the already raging fire.


Noting MLeh's excellent posting, I wish that this was one fire that would just be extinguished so that TW might be left alone.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I care so little that I don't even care if they leave "Tiger" alone.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Macfury said:


> I care so little that I don't even care if they leave "Tiger" alone.


You care enough to post that you don't care!

That either means you do care, or you can't help but posting anything and everything.

(Yes, pot/kettle does apply...)

Do we think the police *really* believe the domestic (wife to husband) abuse theory, or do they just see the opportunity to prolong this? Remember that everytime CNN interviews them, they get a few hundred dollars and a steak dinner (joking? I am not). They will be selling this story no matter what happens, and if they can insinuate enough, true or not, there will be book deals very soon.

Perhaps even a beer in the White House.

.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

HowEver said:


> You care enough to post that you don't care!
> 
> That either means you do care, or you can't help but posting anything and everything.


It means that I enjoy the novelty of posting about something where I actually have no idea what has happened.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Macfury said:


> It means that I enjoy the novelty of posting about something where I actually have no idea what has happened.


I see. Yes, I can see how it's novel for you to post about something where you have no idea what actually happened, since that prevents us from posting so often. : )


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

HowEver said:


> I see. Yes, I can see how it's novel for you to post about something where you have no idea what actually happened, since that prevents us from posting so often. : )


And However's post count rises again...as does mine!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

MLeh said:


> Gossip, by any other name, is still gossip: Insidious, destructive and unstoppable. Call it 'reporting' if you must, but it is not the truth - it is conjecture, and conjecture that does nothing but allow the perpetrators to think they elevate their own selves at the expense of others.


And now this.


> Michael Jackson's alleged abuse victim has cleared the King Of Pop's name by insisting the singer "never touched" him, according to the star's brother Jermaine.
> 
> ~snip~
> 
> ...


Really, really sad if this is true.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So you're sure the kid/former kid was lying then, and not now? How exactly did he become a credible witness, with no trial, no jury and not even having come forward himself to make any kind of statement at all?

If Jermaine is to be believe--well, stop. Who could possibly finish that sentence with any seriousness? This is far removed from the real world. Jackson was interviewed admitting that he would sleep with young boys in his bed. So he said, himself. That alone was wrong.

And now, back to spurious news about Mr. Woods.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

More like this is Jermaine clearing his conscience.




MazterCBlazter said:


> How would it benefit him to admit he lied now?
> Admitting this would only bring him more trouble wouldn't it?
> More like clearing his conscience.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

And / or trying to remain in the public eye.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Closure - bout time given the nonsense floating here and elsewhere..



> *$164 fine for Tiger Woods*
> 
> Neighbours say golfer didn't appear to have been beat up
> STAR STAFF AND WIRE SERVICES
> ...


$164 fine for Tiger Woods - thestar.com


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Macfury said:


> It means that I enjoy the novelty of posting about something where I actually have no idea what has happened.


You don't say. :heybaby: :lmao:

That's a framer right there!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

ehMax said:


> You don't say. :heybaby: :lmao:
> 
> That's a framer right there!


zing!

well a 164 dollar fine. A traffic citation. Good thing the Sinc's of the world in the business of news are RIGHT on this eh!

I for one, am soooo relieved. Now I can go on to worry about some other star's business I don't give a rats arse about.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Tiger's new movie is out: Crouching Tiger, Hidden Hydrant.
Apparently the police asked Tiger's wife how many times she hit him. She said "I don't know exactly… but put me down for 5.
Tiger Woods is so rich that he owns lots of expensive cars. Now he has a hole-in-one.
What's the difference between a car and a golf ball? Tiger can drive a ball 400 yards……..
What were Tiger Woods and his wife doing out at 2.30 in the morning? They went clubbing
Tiger Woods crashed into a fire hydrant and a tree. He couldn’t decide between a wood and an iron.
Phil Mickelson contacted Tiger's wife to pick up some tips on how to beat Tiger!


----------



## DD1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ha ha funny jokes


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> You don't say. :heybaby: :lmao:
> 
> That's a framer right there!


When Macfury wrote "It means that I enjoy the novelty of posting about something where I actually have no idea what has happened." I thought of the scene from "Inherit the Wind", where Spencer Tracey says "Do you ever think about things you do think about?"

YouTube - Inherit the Wind scene, creationism vs. evolution


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MazterCBlazter said:


> :clap::lmao:
> 
> 
> The thing is, it's just a minor car accident.
> ...


Interesting suggestion, MCB. 

I was also interesting in the point in the article, namely "Maj. Cindy Williams said the ticket carries a fine of $164 (U.S.) and the deduction of points off Woods' driving record." Should not points be "added" on to one's driving record rather than deducted? If I was given a similar sentence, 2 points would have been added on to my license. Luckily, I am at zero points right now, so nothing has been added to my record.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Good point, a Golfer wants to keep as many points off his game as possible, so in fact this is helping his game



Maybe the police gave him a mulligan. 

Seriously, I am hoping that this all ends in the media. Sadly, his actions and non-comments keeps threads like this going. We shall see.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

> Sadly, his actions and non-comments keeps threads like this going. We shall see.


Sadly it qualifies as news period....:lmao:


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

The Taiwanese media have made a 3D animation to recreate the events:

YouTube - ????????????? ?????? ????


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

OMG that's friggin' hilarious......:lmao:


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I'll call it... 8:59pm, this thread is now dead...


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> ...Seriously, I am hoping that this all ends in the media. ...


Oh, my friend, your wish is the media's command. 
This _will_ all end "in the media".
_When_ will it end? ... Oooooh ...

Here are some partial updates and leads tonight, from ESPN and Fox Sports Radio;
1. There is a voicemail, to be released tomorrow I believe, that is reportedly Tiger Woods explaining to someone that he thinks his wife knows about his affair. Woods explains that his wife found his phone, went through it, and she found a lot of inexplicable phone calls and confronted him about them.
2. A former contestant on a reality show has long talked of her 31 month-long affair with married Woods. Witnesses say some of her admissions were caught on-camera.
3. At least one other woman is claiming to have had an affair with married Woods.

Whether you like it or not, *The Tiger Woods Story* is just _beginning_.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SoyMac said:


> Whether you like it or not, *The Tiger Woods Story* is just _beginning_.


Yep, bang on.

I have maintained from the beginning that Tiger needs to man up and end the speculation. And it will continue, but my experience means nothing to some people, so I will just let it play out. Then make further comment when he actually does have to step up and do the right thing in his situation to end it all.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

what, announce to the world that he did, or did not have an affair?

only sad pathetic souls would care that badly. And I guess sadly, some make money them.

OMG SOMEONE HAD AN AFFAIR?? HOLEEEEEEE CRAP. Astounding.

For the love of all things sacred. Just how braindead are people?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The "braindead" are those who think this will all go away with no further action on Tiger's part. 

You have no idea the tenacity of the media and the demand of the American people.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Sinc you seem to be misunderstanding something. I don't doubt for a moment, that the pathetic ambulance chasers will hound this for weeks, if not months until it will become a spoof for years to come. Hell someone in China has gone to the trouble of reenacting what they think happened in 3d, and it's popular on youtube! I doubt anything Tiger Woods does at this point, would stem the tide of the sheer lunacy of this. "manning up" will do sweet screw all to stop this, even if he had done it sooner. Don't delude yourself.

They would have gone just as berserk especially given he has been so protective of his private life.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Oh my gt, I am not the deluded one.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

your right Sinc, if Woods had of stood up and 'manned up' and admitted what he did, he would have stopped the media frenzy that has happened cold.

lmfao...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

groovetube said:


> your right Sinc, if Woods had of stood up and 'manned up' and admitted what he did, he would have stopped the media frenzy that has happened cold.
> 
> lmfao...


Well, that IS the first thing you have right to date.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

right. worked wonders for letterman. Never heard word after his admission...

(it was only on every news gossip channel/publication for months, and sometimes still is lol)


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Some might wish this story would "go away" for Tiger, but "If wishes were horses, beggars would ride".

If you don't want to see a whole lot more stories like this, you might want to stay away from the popular media for the next 3 
years ...
Waitress claims affair with Tiger Woods


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Oh look. Somebody is claiming to have an affair/not have had an affair with some rich guy.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

One little benefit. The Tiger seems to have freed the airwaves from their preoccupation with Michael Jackson.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*So, she did come after him*



HowEver said:


> Oh look. Somebody is claiming to have an affair/not have had an affair with some rich guy.


with a #1 Wood?

What a cad eh?

No, it was a caddy!

Or was she a caddy?

Sure wish that hydrant had extinguished the crap!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

groovetube said:


> your right Sinc, if Woods had of stood up and 'manned up' and admitted what he did, he would have stopped the media frenzy that has happened cold.
> 
> lmfao...


It is beginning to look like Sinc may have been on to something, although he still doesn't need to declare anything to the anyone but his wife... It really is nobody's business what he did, it's his own life. Sadly, media doesn't work this way, and I think no matter what he says, the media will be digging up everything and looking at it the wrong way.

"OMG! A gum wrapper in his garbage, this can only mean one thing... he slept with a cheerleader!" Leave the man alone.

I hated golf, with a passion. 1999/2000 Tiger is what got me inspired and hooked on golfing. I would say I consider him a hero, if he has cheated, I will be pissed and will not look at him the same way.

Having said that, the first girl, said she didn't sleep with him. the second was on a VH1 reality show before and very well could be looking to get herself back on tv... recall the weather balloon kid; could be the same thing.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> snip...
> Sadly, media doesn't work this way, and I think no matter what he says, the media will be digging up everything and looking at it the wrong way.
> 
> "OMG! A gum wrapper in his garbage, this can only mean one thing... he slept with a cheerleader!" Leave the man alone.


exactly. no matter what he said or when would have stopped the media from shrieking about the 'other story' or that he was dishonest and there was more to it.

The jon and kate story is a another good example. They both have been "manning up" and constantly and it hasn't stopped the frenzy.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Press 1 to create a media storm...*

I *still* think he should be allowed to have a personal life. So should politicians unless they are stealing or taking bribes.

If you think otherwise, where do you draw the line? Which personal details should be public and which should be hidden? And who decides? The journalists who failed ethics class? The cocktail waitress' lawyer?

That said, nice voicemail Tiger. His "wife may be calling you" indeed. Best golfer in history but not overly bright about leaving messages.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

This is really turning out to be a storm for Tiger. Isn't a Swedish model enough?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

gmark2000 said:


> This is really turning out to be a storm for Tiger. Isn't a Swedish model enough?


Yeah... this so called Mistress is a pig compared to his wife!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

washingtonpost.com

At least now the healing process may begin for him and his family.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Yeah... this so called Mistress is a pig compared to his wife!


His wife is gorgeous, but that is a very unkind thing to say about this other person.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

HowEver said:


> His wife is gorgeous, but that is a very unkind thing to say about this other person.


I strongly agree. 

Hopefully, TG can make things right with his family and get back to what he does well, and that is play golf. We shall see.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

:lmao::lmao::lmao: What an ass.... Only a tool would feel any sympathy for the guy, get a grip. 

Pretty funny for a control freak like him to just toss every once of it away where his personal life is concerned.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> washingtonpost.com
> 
> At least now the healing process may begin for him and his family.


And therein lies the beginning of the end of the furor I predicted would lessen if he admitted what really happened. I rest my case.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

> Non-news and Tabloid Trash which has no place in prime time news.


But tiny humans neeeeeeeeeeeeeed to know... :lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

A celebrity with feet of clay. Surprise! Time to move along, folks...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> And therein lies the beginning of the end of the furor I predicted would lessen if he admitted what really happened. I rest my case.


nonsense. It would have been fever pitch no matter what he said. The fact that he waited some may have fueled some speculative reporting, but certainly not any more than had happened.

They would have second guessed him, gone hunting for the 'real story', this happens all the time. What part of look at what happened with david letterman, wasn't clearly obvious.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Non-news and Tabloid Trash which has no place in prime time news. tptptptp


front page top news story on G&M today. Hampson on the Tiger Woods affair - The Globe and Mail

looks like it's dying down quickly.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

This thread has over 1800 page views in just over 5 days. This story pretty much defines what is accepted for "news" these days: gossip, innuendo, spin doctors, media handling.

TMZ rules as today's "National Enquirer" with more tech savvy.

Every major news source as well as every little blog and dog and pony show feeds off such stories, and into them. Fact-checking is dead; gossip is everything.

This story won't die. We just have to endure the arrogance of the media pundits who are saying "I told you so!" because they got one detail of someone's private life right for a change. It's still private, it's still their lives; but they don't care. We should.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

HowEver said:


> This thread has over 1800 page views in just over 5 days. This story pretty much defines what is accepted for "news" these days: gossip, innuendo, spin doctors, media handling.
> 
> TMZ rules as today's "National Enquirer" with more tech savvy.
> 
> ...


+1

truthfully (and sadly) the only thing that will help this frenzy over Tiger die down, is another big celebrity "scandal" (or lack thereof).

And I think I got that one right...


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Question comes to mind on our current morality standards, is it even natural for people to be in textbook lifelong monogamous relationships?


Whether it is natural or not, if you get married you are promising to be in a lifelong monogamous relationship. If you don't want to be in one, then don't get married.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe he was just on his cell.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

ScanMan said:


> Maybe he was just on his cell.


:lmao:
Funny, on so many levels!


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

That hole was way over par.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Shouldn't have played it out of the rough.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> And therein lies the beginning of the end of the furor I predicted would lessen if he admitted what really happened. I rest my case.


good to see it lessening with a spot on Tiger in all dailies top stories, no less than 3 spots front page of cnn today, including a poll.

He needs another, "scandal". Quick.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Why is divorce and infidelity so common?


Marriage is a commitment between 2 people. A commitment to a single person does not mean you search out others. Don't get married if you need to be with someone else.

I would not hesitate to divorce if someone cheated on me. No excuse in the world would make me think otherwise...ever!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well I don't think most people plan on cheating when they getting married, so this idea of 'don't get married if you're gonna cheat' is a little out there. I said most people now. I'm sure there are some who may plan to I don't know.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Tiger In The Dog House*

EDMONTON JOURNAL DECEMBER 4, 2009



> Celebrities, as a class, are notoriously slow learners when it comes to grasping the peril of committing a salacious impropriety in our modern digital age. No doubt a thousand years from now, the occasional politician, sports star and movie actor will still be getting caught having a fling, and submitting disappointed fans to an apology that reveals how astonished and annoyed they are that fame doesn't make them invincible.
> 
> So instead of focusing on the apparent lack of wisdom in superstar golfer Tiger Woods' extra-marital relations with young women, let's zero in on a couple of other points that might have a greater chance of sinking into the heads of famous people.
> 
> ...


Emphasis mine.

Tiger in the dog house


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I see where you're headed MCB, infidelity can be a sign of some deeper issue such as no sex, no love, etc. (It doesn't justify it for me but...) The issue here is evident, lack of communication. Had couples communicated the issues before the problem became so great, the infidelity would not "likely" have happened;maybe. I personally don't like to hide stuff under the rug, if there is an issue in the relationship we're gonna work through it, whether we can do it on our own, with a specialist, or we move to an extreme of breaking up if the problem is to great and cannot be resolved. Time and time again people take the evil / easy root of cheating.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I never watch Dr. Phil.


.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

HowEver said:


> I never watch Dr. Phil.


Then I know that you know that I know that you know that. And if you knew that I knew that, then we both would know that we knew.

(via Rich Little)


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Not sure if the Dr. Phil comment was in regards to my post but I don't watch either... those views are all me... that's how I do. I'm Nu Skool...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*More Fuel For The Fire?*

Here we go again . . .



> ORLANDO, Florida (CNN) -- Paramedics in Orange County, Florida, responded to a medical call early Tuesday on the street where Tiger Woods lives, the county fire service said.
> 
> A patient was taken to a hospital, said Genevieve Latham, a spokeswoman for Orange County Fire Rescue.
> 
> ...


Paramedics respond to call on Tiger Woods' street - CNN.com


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Some one needs to leave for a while and let things cool off.

I missed Tiger on the golf yesterday but his absence made for an exciting day with many in contention.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

And now ... this.

Notice the careful wording used, one would suspect, at the insistence of the BBC's lawyers:

" ... a UK injunction preventing _certain information purportedly_ about him being published."

" ... concerns _alleged information_ which cannot be disclosed for legal reasons."

The UK - the haven for libel tourists and those wishing to hide their public embarrassments, and rich enough to fork out to use the courts to help with a cover up.

I'm surprised that TW's lawyers weren't able to obtain one of the 'super-injunctions' that have become so fashionable of late, whereby the news media are prevented from reporting that, or even hinting that, _any_ injunction of _any_ sort at all has been granted.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

:-(

Gonna miss him on the golf course but he indeed has some serious family repairs to undertake and 0-5 is tough on any family.

Wish him well...



> *Tiger Woods leaving golf*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiger Woods leaving golf - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

He's going to take a break from golf.

Edit: The above dupilcates the story in your post, Macdoc.

Here is some reaction to his decision.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MazterCBlazter said:


> I concede that I was wrong, and Sinc was right.
> 
> The Tiger Woods scandal is real news. A very high level of infidelity of ongoing constant multiple affairs. He was using his phoney squeaky clean family man image to profit.
> 
> ...


Hmm... And hear I thought his endorsements was because he was good at golf.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Hmm... And hear I thought his endorsements was because he was good at golf.


Not that good if you end up losing your balls in the rough. 


(Sorry.)


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

MazterCBlazter said:


> ............ everything has been really shaken up in his world.


Meh.... Self-inflicted...

Just another phoney caught with his hand in the cookie jar..... TFB...

I empathise with the wife and kids....


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Hmm... And hear I thought his endorsements was because he was good at golf.


The poor moral character of the man erases any athletic talent when he is caught cheating. No company wants to be tied to a cheater and a philanderer. Golf is now secondary. His squeaky clean image is forever tarnished, as is his ability to gain future endorsements. Stick a fork in him, he's done.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sadly, if a company thinks that they can make money with a TW endorsement, they will do so.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Ashley Madison the online dating company that encourages people to cheat offered Tiger "$5M for "advertisement, endorsement, sale and promotion" of their site". 

Online Personals Watch: Could Tiger Woods Be The New Face Of AshleyMadison.com?

They new he wouldn't acknowledge them but they got a lot of free publicity doing this.

John


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> The poor moral character of the man erases any athletic talent when he is caught cheating. No company wants to be tied to a cheater and a philanderer. Golf is now secondary. His squeaky clean image is forever tarnished, as is his ability to gain future endorsements. Stick a fork in him, he's done.


Hey, I agree the guy is scum. This will for sure majorly dent his endorsements. While I don't agree with it, I don't think he is done and that he won't get future endorsements. In 3-5 years, people will forget, he will win tournaments, and he will get endorsements again. In the end, he is still the best golfer in the world. 

Kobe Bryant is still the best basketball player in the world and barely anyone thinks about his past transgressions. 

Guy from coke: "The bottom line is Kobe is one of the hottest athletes in the world and we're the hottest beverage in the country, so it made sense."

Tiger's endorsements were because he was the best golfer in the world and unless his game drops over the next 5 years, those endorsements will return. Again, not saying I agree with it, I don't.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

man the trash news channels were still going ballistic on the guy yesterday non stop.

damn good thing he "manned up" I'd say.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Same sort of thing over here. It's win-lose for the celebs, win-win for the print and broadcast media.

Parasitism - it's a living.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Personally, I never buy something because some sort of celebrity endorses a product. I couldn't care less what sort of car, razor, shipping firm, etc TW, or any other person uses.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I still remember a pair of swim goggles I bought back in the 70s. They had Mark Spitzes name on them but that didn't keep them from being completely useless. 

One more reason I hate blister packs. Had I been able to try them on in the store, they would never have left the store and I would not have had to return them.tptptptp


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Been a while since I checked into this topic. I hope Tiger Woods has recovered from his car crash and is back to playing golf!


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> I still remember a pair of swim goggles I bought back in the 70s. They had Mark Spitzes name on them but that didn't keep them from being completely useless.
> 
> One more reason I hate blister packs. Had I been able to try them on in the store, they would never have left the store and I would not have had to return them.tptptptp


You might have had better results using the blister pack they came in.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*No...Tiger is not out of the Woods*



Macfury said:


> Been a while since I checked into this topic. I hope Tiger Woods has recovered from his car crash and is back to playing golf!


Hold that tiger
Hold that tiger
Hold that tiger
Hold that tiger
Hold that tiger
Hold that tiger
Hold that tiger
Where's that tiger?
Where's that tiger?
Where's that tiger?
Where's that tiger?
Where's that tiger?
Where's that tiger?
Where's that tiger?

(written by Harry DaCosta, Edwin B. Edwards, D. James LaRocca,
Anthony Sbarbaro, Larry Shields)

Or Claude King's

(Oooh where's that tiger now)
Where's that tiger where's that tiger where's that tiger where's that tiger
Hold that tiger hold that tiger hold that tiger hold that tiger
Hold him choke him kick him pokin'
Where's that tiger where's that tiger where oh where can he be
Low or highbrow they all cry now where can that tiger be
[ choir ]
Whip it hard till it moans whip it hard till it groans let her grip start to clip its claw
Where's that tiger...
[ guitar ]
Where's that tiger where's that tiger where oh where can he be
Low or highbrow they all cry now where can that tiger be


CLAUDE KING - HOLD THAT TIGER (TIGER RAG) LYRICS


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

He's gonna have to sleep in the bed he made... and I don't think his wife is gonna be in that bed when all is said and done. How could she trust him again?

In a related story, I am now looking for another golfer to follow... perhaps Weir is a good Canadian choice.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

He's going to be golfing again, even if it just because he needs the money. He is the best golfer in the world. I am not a Tiger fan and never was but he is the best.

John


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Just as Gandalf the Grey was dragged down into the fire by the Balrog of Moria, only to reappear eventually as Gandalf the White, so shall Tiger be reborn. Tiger 2.0 is coming.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> Tiger 2.0 is coming.


Until such time, he's just a Cheetah.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The Doug said:


> Until such time, he's just a Cheetah.


But not at golf.

That isn't a defense, but the sponsorship thing is temporary.

He could get divorced or marry six times and he'd still be the best golfer.

As for the "riches dwindling" comment above, no. Money may not be accumulating as quickly, but that doesn't mean he's using it up.

Also, sure, sponsors may drop him publicly, but there are *lots* of private deals made with athletes. Even when they retire and perform at fundraisers where their fee is "donated," they are still paid to attend.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Originally I didn't think that this was so serious it would have led to his pulling out of the Golf competitions. I have underestimated this in a big way.
> 
> I thought his golf and life would just carry on, everything has been really shaken up in his world.


Ironically, I think it might well have played out that way had he not been so hellbent on preserving his privacy.

Compare this situation to David Letterman's. Here's a philanderer who went public as soon as he knew he was going to be outed. His media ****storm lasted about a week, maybe a tad more. No doubt his marriage is still on shaky ground, but he seems to be in the clear as far as the general public is concerned.

And yet what Letterman did was actually worse IMHO: not only did he betray his wife, but he carried on long-term affairs with subordinates, which has the potential to be career-destroying for real legal reasons (as opposed to just bad PR). 

To me, the significant difference is that Letterman spilled carefully crafted public confessions and apologies -- enough info to satisfy people's natural inclination to gawk, without giving too much gory detail -- before he was outed by other means. By taking away room for speculation and things to gossip about, he made the story way less interesting for the media. It was certainly big news, but it was really only front-page for a couple of days.

Woods, on the other hand, had his attempts to preserve his privacy backfire horrendously. By being too coy, he sparked a feeding frenzy that led to a high-intensity roasting in the media that's at two weeks and counting, his career in ruins for at least a couple of years. (I assume his marriage would be ruined either way.)

I guess Letterman didn't have many endorsements to worry about, and maybe he would have lost them if he had them, but nevertheless there he sits, doing his show. (Maybe even doing Tiger Woods jokes? I don't know, because I haven't watched Letterman in years...)

Sorry if I'm parroting someone else's argument... not enough time to read the whole thread.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

iMatt said:


> To me, the significant difference is that Letterman spilled carefully crafted public confessions and apologies -- enough info to satisfy people's natural inclination to gawk, without giving too much gory detail -- before he was outed by other means. By taking away room for speculation and things to gossip about, he made the story way less interesting for the media. It was certainly big news, but it was really only front-page for a couple of days.
> 
> Woods, on the other hand, had his attempts to preserve his privacy backfire horrendously. By being too coy, he sparked a feeding frenzy that led to a high-intensity roasting in the media that's at two weeks and counting, his career in ruins for at least a couple of years.


Exactly. :clap:

It's called "manning up" by the way.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The situations compare, but...

Letterman is a spokesperson and representative only for his own show. When you buy a t-shirt with his name on it, it also says "Show."

Woods is supposed to be, like it or not, a role model. As an athlete, he lends--sells--his name and image to more than sporting goods, to shavers and financial companies. You are supposed to be able to trust that he is good at golf, and what he sells is supposed to work; he promotes a likeable, honest image. Accenture wants your trust. They lose it when their image is tainted by Woods, even if 75% of their clientele wouldn't blink at doing what he did. It's about image. Note that Nike is staying with Tiger.

Letterman carefully crafted the story, the means of delivering it, the response, and the fallout. It was brilliant, but had an aspect of honesty: a private person with power, but one who could also be blackmailed, for cheating, and still draw sympathy.

It's harder for Woods: yes, because all he asked for was privacy, which he isn't going to get, not remotely. Yes, because he can't or won't tell the story, it's not what he's good at and he doesn't own the means of delivery. And also because he was happy to be that role model, hardworking sports hero. Anyone who looked up to Letterman as a role model did so sardonically. Kids, adults, everyone, want to be the best at what they do, and they respect the best golfer ever, even if--or especially if--being good at golf has *nothing* to do with being a good human being.

People will forgive Tiger eventually, sooner if he spins and controls the story, but it will take longer because he values his 'privacy' over being public about what happened. He may be telling the truth now: he's stepping back to try to salvage his marriage. In the meantime, his public persona will continue to be shredded.

And you will likely never see Elin talk about it. She hasn't given an interview since she married Woods in 2002. She comes from a culture that is friendly and outgoing and horrified about public scrutiny about private matters.

Even if Woods could learn from the Letterman type of public failure, he is unlikely to benefit from trying to do anything like what Letterman did. It's outside his area of expertise.






iMatt said:


> Ironically, I think it might well have played out that way had he not been so hellbent on preserving his privacy.
> 
> Compare this situation to David Letterman's. Here's a philanderer who went public as soon as he knew he was going to be outed. His media ****storm lasted about a week, maybe a tad more. No doubt his marriage is still on shaky ground, but he seems to be in the clear as far as the general public is concerned.
> 
> ...


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Woods is supposed to be, like it or not, a role model. As an athlete, he lends--sells--his name and image to more than sporting goods, to shavers and financial companies. You are supposed to be able to trust that he is good at golf, and what he sells is supposed to work; he promotes a likeable, honest image. Accenture wants your trust. They lose it when their image is tainted by Woods, even if 75% of their clientele wouldn't blink at doing what he did. It's about image. Note that Nike is staying with Tiger.


In a nutshell, I see this as "Woods is more famous, therefore the scandal was bound to be bigger." If that's what you're getting at, I'll go with it to a point, but I still say it didn't have to be nearly as big a scandal...



> Letterman carefully crafted the story, the means of delivering it, the response, and the fallout. It was brilliant, but had an aspect of honesty: a private person with power, but one who could also be blackmailed, for cheating, and still draw sympathy.
> 
> It's harder for Woods: yes, because all he asked for was privacy, which he isn't going to get, not remotely. Yes, because he can't or won't tell the story, it's not what he's good at and he doesn't own the means of delivery. And also because he was happy to be that role model, hardworking sports hero. Anyone who looked up to Letterman as a role model did so sardonically. Kids, adults, everyone, want to be the best at what they do, and they respect the best golfer ever, even if--or especially if--being good at golf has *nothing* to do with being a good human being.


He doesn't have his own talk show, his fame is of a different kind, but as a billionaire Woods certainly could have had access to the best possible crisis communications, whether hired or celebrity. (And that's what I'd say Letterman did, crisis communications, not "manning up.")

Of course there would still have been a huge scandal, and it's almost certain that better crisis communications would have been irrelevant to the fate of his marriage, but I do believe he could have handled it in a way that would have done him far less damage. (Apart from keeping his pants on in the first place... I mean, he was ridiculously reckless in that department, makes Bill Clinton look like an upstanding gentleman of taste and discretion.)



> Even if Woods could learn from the Letterman type of public failure, he is unlikely to benefit from trying to do anything like what Letterman did. It's outside his area of expertise.


He doesn't need to be an expert. I have no doubt he could have had access to America's best, highest profile experts in handling such matters and already been well on his way to winning public forgiveness, even if he didn't have the sympathy card in the form of alleged blackmail.



MazterCBlazter said:


> I thought that letterman had his affairs with those other women when he was single, before he was married and not during?
> 
> Anyone know for sure?
> 
> If this is true its a much different and less serious matter than what TW has done, and Letterman handled it very well. Woods both handled it much worse and did much worse by a large margin.


Although Letterman and his wife were only married this year, they've been together for almost 25 years. You can debate whether a string of flings is worse than carrying on affairs with much younger staffers and interns, you can debate whether it matters how long they've been together vs. been married, but I'd say Letterman's wife has just as many reasons to be furious as Woods'. Maybe even more.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hmmm, just what Tiger needs right now . . .



> *A Canadian doctor with ties to golfer Tiger Woods, sprinter Donovan Bailey and many NFL and CFL football players is under criminal investigation in the United States over suspicions that he provided athletes with performance-enhancing drugs, according to media reports.*


More tail of woe here.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*Sorry, I haven't read the whole thread but...*

Is it fair to sum this hoopla up as "wealthy, powerful men have affairs with young attractive women, occasionally get caught, and everyone is shocked and appalled."

I thought Tiger Woods was a golfer... why does anyone care about this?


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Would this whole Tiger Woods escapade give credence to the well worn remark about mens' brains being controlled by organs outside the head?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

TheBat said:


> Would this whole Tiger Woods escapade give credence to the well worn remark about mens' brains being controlled by organs outside the head?


To paraphrase Robin Williams, "God gave men two heads, but only enough blood to operate one at a time."


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*This thread*



iMatt said:


> To paraphrase Robin Williams, "God gave men two heads, but only enough blood to operate one at a time."


has given me a headache!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hehehe . . .


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Elin Woods reportedly wants a divorce - The Globe and Mail

Better this way - kids are young so is she and money to hire the help and nice private cottage in Sweden.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

bryanc said:


> Is it fair to sum this hoopla up as "wealthy, powerful men have affairs with young attractive women, occasionally get caught, and everyone is shocked and appalled."
> 
> I thought Tiger Woods was a golfer... why does anyone care about this?


Er, take away shocked and appalled, and add in "declares to the media that his private life is none of their business and soon after, the media digs up dirt and creates frenzy" and you more or less have it. 

Nobody likes to be told what to do.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

And so the real story begins to leak out, bit by bit.

Woods is reported to be recovering with the help of Arnold Palmer and hits balls late at night under lights to avoid being seen until his wounds heal:



> Enraged over reports of her husband's philandering and set off by the discovery of an "incriminating" text message, Elin Nordegren smashed Tiger Woods in the face with a 9-iron on U.S. Thanksgiving Day, and then chased a bleeding and woozy Woods as he fled from his Florida home, a prominent sportswriter relays in a Boxing Day blog that has caught the attention of celebrity gadfly Perez Hilton.





> The source also claims that Woods is receiving sympathy from legendary golfer Arnold Palmer and that Woods is living in Palmer's Bay Hill neighbourhood, where he hits balls late at night beneath the lights at a driving range.


Tiger's face being rebuilt


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*So I was close to the club selection.....*



SINC said:


> And so the real story begins to leak out, bit by bit.
> 
> Woods is reported to be recovering with the help of Arnold Palmer and hits balls late at night under lights to avoid being seen until his wounds heal:
> 
> ...


I could be a CADdy after all eh?

Way back on page 8 I asked.

Quote
"I just need to know

What club did Mrs Wood use to smash that rear window of the Buick?

( must have been an Encore? Though, seeing it is a Golf tale ( sorry VW), it might have been a Caddy!

Now was her club a Wood or an Iron?
If he was truly driving slowly, maybe it was a Putter?

Oh no, he was a Wood. 
Maybe she was chasing him down the driveway with an Iron?

Drat ~ this is more than par for the course!"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> And so the real story begins to leak out, bit by bit.


Or is it?



> Tiger Woods has entered rehab, possibly for sex addiction, at an upscale rehabilitation facility in Arizona. X17online claims that Woods was pushed by an entourage desperate for him to start repairing his badly damaged image.


Tiger Woods enters Arizona rehab?- Hindustan Times


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

> Enraged over reports of her husband's philandering and set off by the discovery of an "incriminating" text message, Elin Nordegren smashed Tiger Woods in the face with a 9-iron on U.S. Thanksgiving Day, and then chased a bleeding and woozy Woods as he fled from his Florida home


 If that's true, I hope she's charged and convicted of assault with a deadly weapon and attempted murder. The only justification for that sort of physical violence is self defence (or of someone unable to defend themselves).

I have never understood our society's over-reaction to everything sexual. If she doesn't like his extramarital affairs, she's free to leave (and sue him for millions in divorce court). It's not like his affairs were an immediate threat to her life! Hitting someone in the face with a golf club has a good chance of killing them. What a nutjob!


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Wimmins!

No sense of proportion.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> Wimmins!
> 
> No sense of proportion.


:lmao:...and apparently poor aim.....her intended target may have been about 3 ft lower.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Tigers case could possibly be real sex addiction. Sex addiction is a real and severe sickness that wrecks peoples lives.


Sex Addiction: The official disease men suddenly are diagnosed with after getting caught sleeping around on their wives.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------

